# Does any service like cafepress, zazzle, etc print on tech-t?



## Tango (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi folks.

I'm trying to find a place like cafepress or zazzle that will print on tech or wicking tshirts. Does anyone know any that do that?

Thanks.


----------



## ZazzleTeam (Dec 5, 2005)

Tango said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I'm trying to find a place like cafepress or zazzle that will print on tech or wicking tshirts. Does anyone know any that do that?
> 
> Thanks.


Zazzle offers a whole set of wicking and microfiber shirts. Go into the Zazzle Shirt process at Custom t-shirts: design your own custom shirts at Zazzle and look under Zazzle Sport. All of the "Microfiber" shirts (mens and womens) are wicking t-shirts. I have a few myself...

-Josh
Zazzle Team


----------

